# GP100 - Hogue grip now standard from factory?



## Willybone (Oct 26, 2007)

I just picked up my new GP100 from the shop last night. When the box opened, I was shocked to see a Hogue monogrip on it. The grip was branded with the Ruger logo.
I was surprised, but not displeased. It feels great.

Is this the new standard grip for GP100s?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:mrgreen:I don't know about the grips but I am green with envy over that fine looking revolver you have there.:mrgreen: Hogue makes the best IMHO out there. I use a set on one of my M-36's that I carry and it gives me great control with +P ammo. Good luck with that beauty. :smt023


----------



## Willybone (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks.
It's the gun I wanted from the very beginning, but didn't buy until now.

I'm so eager to get home and to the range, I'm not getting much work done today.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I had to buy my Hogue grip seperately.

It works great.

Enjoy your new toy.

:smt1099


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice

My GP100 had rubber grips with wooden inserts but that was about eight to ten years ago. I hope this starts a trend with firearm companies because that is a nice looking pistol you have.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Yes, these are the standard grips shipping with the GP models now. I do believe you'll see the same happen with the other DA Rugers as well.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Willybone said:


> I just picked up my new GP100 from the shop last night. When the box opened, I was shocked to see a Hogue monogrip on it. The grip was branded with the Ruger logo.
> I was surprised, but not displeased. It feels great.
> 
> Is this the new standard grip for GP100s?


Does it say anything about it on the data tag on the end of the box? If you don't mind posting it, what is the full model number shown on the box tag? Just curious...


----------



## Willybone (Oct 26, 2007)

My wife's swiped the camera, but the info is as follows:
03 Model 01707
Stainless
Serial No. 175-41XXX
Catalog No. KGP-161
S Caliber .357 Magnum

Go figure.


----------

